# Jumo 211/213 sound?



## Azimech (Dec 18, 2010)

So far I've only been able to find ONE video of a Dora with a running Jumo 213, on the ground.

Does anyone have a link to a modern, HQ video of a flying plane with a 211 or 213? I'm curious how it sounds.


----------

